# For the Irish - Better than Postcodes



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello fellow Irish members, have a look HERE to get the PON Code (PONC), better than a post code, for your address.
It looks like a private operation is going to steal a march on officialdom. 
It's interesting that Navtec and Garmin seem to be partners in this development, if/when it becomes official will it put TomTom and Teleatlas at a disadvantage here !!


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not sure about this at all. What's wrong with getting directions the old way; in manspeak, down to the pub on the corner, turn right and drive until you get to the next pub on the left. in womanspeak, keep goin till you see the church on your right and turn left, keep going until you see the school on the left.

Seriously though its about time something was done

Noel


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

How about, "jays, how did ye get a yoke that size this far, if I was you I'd go back down to the main road and take the third left after Mick's pub, watch out for the old pump and then ask someone else 'cause I'm not so sure you'll get over the hump backed bridge, that yoke looks a bit long and you don't want to be getting stuck. if ya know what I mean, might rain later so must move the cattle, good luck for now". (under breath) "Chrisht what an eejit".

Colin


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

It's always funny (for me naturally) when foreign coach drivers are trying to locate their following days' pick ups. One day a Polish driver had to go to the Racket Hall hotel and only had 'Roscrea' as the rest of the address.

He asked me what street it was on and I explained that it isn't on a street, it isn't even in Roscrea, and then tried to explain that it was just on the N7 on the road to Roscrea. He asked me how would anybody know how to find it, and was tearing his hair out when I replied "Well, you just know it's there". 

The idea that I was happy enough that everybody knew it was there was just too much for him. But that is how it is in Ireland isn't it? We sort of take it for granted until somebody points it out to us.
We would say, 'sure we all find places anyway don't we??' 

BTW I LUUUUUVVVVVVVVVV my Garmin!!

Ca


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We, in rural parts of Northern Ireland have a different system. 

Traditionally it goes like this "If I was goin there I wouldn`t start from here but turn round and go back past Jimmy Bells house and ye´ll pass Wullie Strongs lane, take left up the long hill and right at Campbells crossroads. Ask someone there". 

And so on. We also have an honourable tradition of not putting any signs up naming roads (or knocking them into the hedge with tractors and diggers going flat out meeting tipper lorries coming the other way also going flat out. Usually these vehicles are driven by boys who look as though they should be in primary school). Blow ins put numbers on their houses, the locals do not, they do not need them as every body knows every body else and their family history. 

Even if there were signs giving road names it would not help as the locals never call the roads by the names given by the council. Thus, around us Lurganure Road becomes The Long Hill, Halfpennygate Road becomes The Gate, Derrynahone Road becomes The Square etc. 

Alan.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

When giving people directions to my last house I always get them to the town and them tell them to "take the right that's on the left".

Also, my friend once had mail posted to her from abroad as follows:

Friends First Name
Town Name
Dublin

and she got it no bother!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A true story.

Across the road from me lived Patrick, an Irish gent who had purchased a property in the Republic to retire to. The cottages were served by wells.
Patrick sent a letter to his neighbour requesting he measure the depth and diameter of the pipe so that he could buy a pump small enough to fit the bore pipe.

His reply came 
Dear Patrick i do not have a tape measure, I sugest you call in and measure it yourself. No hurry the next time you are passing will be fine.

William



Dave p


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

DubPaul said:


> When giving people directions to my last house I always get them to the town and them tell them to "take the right that's on the left".
> 
> Also, my friend once had mail posted to her from abroad as follows:
> 
> ...


I have got post like that too, once even got it with my name and just the county. Took about two days longer but not bad. Never any problems nowadays as my son is living with the postman's daughter!!

Ca


----------

